# lightdm



## weyland-yutani (Dec 27, 2016)

Lightdm is in the ports tree. I installed it but I do not know how to make it work. Is there a way to make it work? I tried with the Archlinux wiki but there was no luck.

Thanks for everything.


----------



## abishai (Dec 27, 2016)

It's not working for me. Just black screen.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 27, 2016)

Please, file a new PR via Bugzilla.

Provide useful information in your report.
Don't hesitate to add any output to identify the problem.


----------



## acheron (Dec 27, 2016)

abishai said:


> It's not working for me. Just black screen.


I remember having the same problem, it was a missing font.


----------



## abishai (Dec 27, 2016)

cpm@ said:


> Please, file a new PR via Bugzilla.
> 
> Provide useful information in your report.
> Don't hesitate to add any output to identify the problem.


Well,I think lightdm is beyond hope. In logs I saw some dbus calls not available on FreeBSD at all (call timeouts ~25sec). Looks like it just contains too much linuxisms. I can dig it deeper if you wish, but probably slim is our number one choose.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 27, 2016)

woodsb02 will take a look at this issue as soon as possible. So you can make things much easier if provide more information.


----------



## autoreleasepool (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone get this working? I set ttys8 to lightm and it's just a black screen then the output is


```
Warning ** Failed to get list of logins seats: GBus.Error:org.freedeaktop.DBus.Error
ServiceUnkown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service file
```

On mobile so I apologize for formatting. I will post my lightdm.conf as soon as I can.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2017)

You're not supposed to start it that way.


```
# Add the following lines to /etc/rc.conf to enable the LightDM:
#
# lightdm_enable="YES"
#
```


----------



## autoreleasepool (Jan 31, 2017)

SirDice said:


> You're not supposed to start it that way.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I still just get a black screen with the gtk-greeter installed


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2017)

Does X work at all?


----------



## abishai (Feb 1, 2017)

As I wrote before, it has issues.
1. Unimplemented dbus calls is the cause of ~25 sec timeout for each on startup (until all calls timeout you get blackscreen)
2. `env` path lacks /sbin

So, when you get blackscreen, just make a cigarette break. It will load eventually.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2017)

Make sure `startx` works and loads X correctly before enabling a Login manager.


----------



## mastersplinter777 (Mar 18, 2017)

You should add to /etc/rc.conf

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```
Finally, reboot the system.


----------



## hrenznaet (Mar 25, 2017)

mastersplinter777 said:


> You should add to /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ```
> dbus_enable="YES"
> ...


hald is outdated and I believe it's a general advice now to just drop it.


----------



## Peter2121 (Apr 23, 2017)

It's just to say that I successfully installed lightdm on two FreeBSD computers (one laptop and one VirtualBox VM). It works fine, the only problem I have is the language selector blank (no languages to choose). I have dbus(1) and hald(8) enabled in rc.conf.


----------



## ericbsd (May 4, 2017)

Anyone know how to fix the /sbin problem? I can't use anything that is in /sbin.


----------



## hrenznaet (May 5, 2017)

Use shell .rc file to re-define $PATH envvar.


----------

